# Hymer Van 572 522 silver colour paint colour code?



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi folks

I want to spray some accessories for the truck in the body colour of our truck... it's the silver version.

I've just called Hymer UK and they reckon Hymer don't use paint codes?
Can this be correct?

Hymer UK say a paint mix company will be able to match it.
Is this done by eye or do they have a gizmo to somehow read the colour?

Just wondering if anyone might know the non-existant code 8O 

Wilse


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymer Paint Colour*

Suggest you talk to Ford Commercial dealer as I think this is a standard Ford colour. In the days when Hymers were white, they were all painted with a standard Fiat colour, so it might be worth looking at those also.

As the man says, your local body shop can probably match it.

Smick


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks, but it's not 'moonstone silver' which I think is the cab colour.

I've been told that A class hymers [some of them] are possibly painted in BMW lachssilber metallic, so I'll be investigating this next.

cheers

wilse


----------



## lebesset (May 24, 2009)

try wurth in kent ....they might be able to help [ sorry , don't know how to put in an umlaut ]


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Würth - dead easy if you know the ASCII code. Hold down the Alt key and use the number pad keys to type in 129. Voilà - up comes a ü!!

Oh, and the à is Alt 133.

Another piece of useless info!


----------

